# Best Cast For Distance With A Spinning Setup?



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

I am fairly new to surf fishing and was just wondering what you guys think is the best cast for distance using a spinning setup is? thx in advance!


tight lines.....


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

are you referring to Fishing Distances?


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

casting distance! KMW


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The best cast to learn for distance casting is a proper groundcast. It is the fundamental cast and once mastered it can generate distance that outperforms all but the best pendulum casts.

Spinning or casting, it doesn't matter.

Tommy


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

^^^^^what he said^^^^^^


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Thx guys i appreciate it!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Croaker D said:


> casting distance! KMW


Sorry didnt understand your question.. I will add that a OTG cast on a crowded beach can be a safety issue.. With the "Off the ground" cast when you have a break off (and you will) it will travel down the beach to the left or right of you depending which way you cast. A cast like a Unitech or Brighton will be alot safer for all... I am a decent OTG caster, but on crowded days I try not to use the OTG cast, an extra 5 yards isn't worth me risking anyone's safety.... Just my opinion..


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

ok i understand now as i watched tommy's video on the ground cast and the pendulum and seeing some other videos of the brighton cast how the brighton would probably be the safest cast for a crowded beach setting ooooooh yes i see the thx alot guys!


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Substantial distance can be achieved using the Brighton cast. If I'm not mistaken, I've been told of casters reaching 600 ft or more


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

aero993 said:


> Substantial distance can be achieved using the Brighton cast. If I'm not mistaken, I've been told of casters reaching 600 ft or more


I'd be happy with a third of that lol


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

twcrawford said:


> I'd be happy with a third of that lol


me too


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

I need to prActice at a football field to see just how far I'm casting and please don't tell me you guys put 250+ on your reels, cast out and spool the load? I'm dying over here. 
opcorn:


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I am one of those that refuse to learn how to use a con reel. My best cast with a OM 12' and a shimano 6500 baitrunner are in the 110-120yrd range. Now no baitn8 but 8 pyrimid. I have not practiced near as much as I should but that was from a cast similar to a brighton.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Tommy Farmer did some comparison casting between conventional and spinning reels a couple of years back, the conventionals did fair better, the spinning reels did well understand, but not quite as well as the conventionals, and we could not have had a better man performing this comparison ( he just cast a record 859' a few weeks back), unreal!! If you are wanting some actual distances on a spinning set up here are mine, 504' with a Daiwa Emblem Pro spooled with 50# power pro braid, 13' CCP rated 3-6 oz., throwing a 4 oz. bank sinker, off the ground cast. Maybe try casting with less weight regardless of what your OM is rated at to get your technique down, personally I stink casting heavy weights. Make sure you "measure" your distances so you are sure, hope this helps, let us know how you're doing.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I personally think the Brighton cast is way UNDERRATED... I recently spent about an hour on a field to do some field testing, and was surprised by the outcome. A buddy of mine swears by those breakaway cannon's and sent me one to test out. So I took two spinning combo's out to the field and put the cannon on one, and used my finger (taped) on the other.. Both rods were SUR1508's (12'6) and the reels were Shimano's PA XT10000's with 30lb suffix which real measurement is around .031mm and a 80lb braided shockleader.. Long story short the distances were the same between the two rods.. What somewhat surprised me was the distance... with a 125g I averaged 181yards, and with 150g 191yards was the average... For you guys that dont know the rod is built to be a 6-8nbait fishing rod and isn't really considered a distance pole, and would probably be better at casting the 175g sinker.. Now these numbers were with a bare sinker and I know with a fishing rig they would go down but the point im making is GOOD distances can be achieved with a simple (and safe) cast..


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

What did you think about the cannon? and by the way they are some good distances, better than I.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

to be honest it's probably too early to give a fair evaluation, but first impressions were'nt great.. I love the feel of my finger.... that didn't sound right!! LOL


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

I know what you meant..LOL, thanks.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

yes the brighton/uni tech cast is underrated. when done correctly it can cast over 600ft however when done incorrectly it is a rod killer. i watched a guy snap a penn torque last week trying to copy me and after he snapped he decided to ask for some advice and the best advice i can give anyone trying to hit big distances with this cast is start slow and finish fast don't start fast and finish faster.

the cannon? i like it but i have accuracy issues with it. i'm right handed and it has a habit of releasing late causing me to hook my casts to the left. a great thing about the cannon is if you wrap your line around it a couple of times you don't have to tighen your drag to power cast.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Once again you're correct about the possible rod damage.. I will say it's PERFECT for those rainshadow blanks I used bc they are soooooo tip heavy... the TA rod is better suited for the OTG cast...


nks i have becasue they are soooo tip heavy.. Other rods I own probably aren't built for it.. Hey, Mark I have a saying that I use that was taught to me about twenty years ago for another reason.. wink wink.. LOL

Start Slow, FINISH STRONG..... LOL


markedwards said:


> yes the brighton/uni tech cast is underrated. when done correctly it can cast over 600ft however when done incorrectly it is a rod killer. i watched a guy snap a penn torque last week trying to copy me and after he snapped he decided to ask for some advice and the best advice i can give anyone trying to hit big distances with this cast is start slow and finish fast don't start fast and finish faster.
> 
> the cannon? i like it but i have accuracy issues with it. i'm right handed and it has a habit of releasing late causing me to hook my casts to the left. a great thing about the cannon is if you wrap your line around it a couple of times you don't have to tighen your drag to power cast.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I really am not trying to cast for distance for the sake of distance. I am trying to cast further to get to better fishing grounds. I am sure that I could cast a little further if I lessened the weight but that is not usually what I throw on the OBX. Admittedly I need to learn how to load a rod better but I just cannot get out with anyone to help me learn (stupid job that makes me work weekends)


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I think most of us feel the same way... The way I see it I would hate for birds to be working the water 150yards out and Im not able to cast a lure in the middle of them.. Distance is Great when distance is needed.. 




spydermn said:


> I really am not trying to cast for distance for the sake of distance. I am trying to cast further to get to better fishing grounds. I am sure that I could cast a little further if I lessened the weight but that is not usually what I throw on the OBX. Admittedly I need to learn how to load a rod better but I just cannot get out with anyone to help me learn (stupid job that makes me work weekends)


----------

